# horse holidays.



## xxcharlottexx (26 January 2015)

Hi. I have a few extra days holiday from work   and I fancied maybe taking my horse on holiday. Ideally I would like it to be within an hour of the yard - stabled in tockholes,  near Blackburn. I don't mind too much about the accommodation for my self as long as there is a bed and it's clean. It would be nice if there was the option of being guided on hacking routes or if there was a farm ride on site/ circular routes so I couldn't get too lost if I'm on my own.
Please send any suggestions my way  
Thanks


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

The Mary Townley loop is a good choice. 

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/sites/default/files/mary_towneley_loop_leaflet.pdf


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

More info on this link too

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/sites/default/files/pb_mary_towneley_loop_map.pdf


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

Trail ride company on the loop. 

http://www.towneleytrailriding.co.uk


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 January 2015)

Thanks, I'll have a look at those  heard it is quite rocky though?


----------



## Attie (27 January 2015)

Stonetrail holidays at ravenstonedale in the eden valley is excellent. It's self catering plus there are boxes and turnout for guests' horses, alison roper who runs it is efficient and knowledgeable, tons of riding all round local tracks and open fells. Easy routes. I've taken my horses there lots of times and it's always really enjoyable.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 January 2015)

Thanks, nice to hear you've had good experiences there. The other 2 which look ok are Lower dale farm in Stockport and longfield equestrian centre in Todmorden.  Any one had any dealings with either of those?


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

Someone I know works at Lower Dale. (Esther) She's excellent and you will only hear good things about lower Dale. There's also a Beauty Spa there where you can get treatments which I always thinks nice and a bit different.


----------

